# Confused....



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 20, 2009)

When I click on a thread (doesn't matter what it is or what forum it's in), it shows the person that started the thread, then the next post says I'm viewing the website as a guest.  

It takes my log-in and everything.


----------



## luvs (Jun 20, 2009)

me, too.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 20, 2009)

Read the thread I just started... same thing.

Bob


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2009)

Checking this out right now.


----------



## Alix (Jun 20, 2009)

Sent out an SOS to the big boss. Lets hope it gets fixed soon. I think its just a vBulletin glitch.


----------



## Andy R (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion, that message was intended for guests only.  It's been fixed!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Sorry about the confusion, that message was intended for guests only.  It's been fixed!



YOU ARE THE MAN... HIGH FIVE!

Andy... Since there is no high five smiley, I elected to give you flowers 

Bob


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Sorry about the confusion, that message was intended for guests only. It's been fixed!


Thank you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> YOU ARE THE MAN... HIGH FIVE!
> 
> Andy... Since there is no high five smiley, I elected to give you flowers
> 
> Bob



You know you wanted to give flowers anyway...don't hide behind a high five smiley


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 21, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> You know you wanted to give flowers anyway...don't hide behind a high five smiley



Hey now! I intended to come out, but not *that* out 

Thanks for the LOL,

Bob


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Sorry about the confusion, that message was intended for guests only.  It's been fixed!



Did you notice that your Asparagus is the only one not smiling?



Bob


----------

